# Pet Remedy Diffuser same as Feliway Diffuser?



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Can anyone advise, please, if the diffusers for Pet Remedy are the same as those for Felliway? Could I plug a Pet Remedy refill into my currently unused Felliway Diffuser?

I think the penny has dropped with Merson that the Blackies are actually here to stay and he has gone back to being a little sh!t again!!!  When I used Felliway in the past - the arrival of Abby - I didn't really notice much difference so fancied giving the Pet Remedy a go to see if that helps. 

I obviously would like to avoid having to get yet another diffuser if I can avoid it...... 

Many thanks in advance for replies.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry no idea, cant see why not, but it would be different if I bought it without the diffuser bit  your suppose to replace them every 6 uses I think anyway so you would have a spare


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> Sorry no idea, cant see why not, but it would be different if I bought it without the diffuser bit  your suppose to replace them every 6 uses I think anyway so you would have a spare


I currently have 2 felliway diffusers sitting in the drawer doing nothing and I want to get the Pet Remedy refills, which come in a two pack, to (hopefully) insert into them.  If the PR refills don't fit, then it's an extra £14 to get 2 new diffusers... 

The FW diffusers have only been used once so are good for a few months yet! And the way Merson is behaving at the moment...............


----------



## McSquirtle (Jan 13, 2012)

I have been wondering this too! So will be watching this, I hope someone knows the answer or who has both and can try it out. I have three diffusers but fancy trying the pet remedy one as, like your problem, Oscar has realised that Lola is actually going to be living here forever now... The Feliway ones have definitely helped but his attitude hasn't changed towards her.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi MM no the pet remedy diffuser will not fit the feliway or visa versa and to be honest although I did not like the smell from pet remedy it did work better for me than feliway I hope this helps Hun. The smell I am on about must be the valerian it smelt like wet hay 

Viv xx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

No, they are different.

Like Vivien said, if you are going to use the Pet remedy, be prepared for the smell  I eventually had to stop using it, as it was too overpowering for our flat! 

Both cat's sat underneath it for ages though, so they obviously liked the smell


----------



## McSquirtle (Jan 13, 2012)

Jenny1966 said:


> No, they are different.
> 
> Like Vivien said, if you are going to use the Pet remedy, be prepared for the smell  I eventually had to stop using it, as it was too overpowering for our flat!
> 
> Both cat's sat underneath it for ages though, so they obviously liked the smell


What does it smell like? Can you describe it? Is it really bad? Sorry for all the questions. The Feliway is pretty much odourless I think so I'm preparing myself!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

It's a weird smell  smelt a bit like really strong cheese, that had gone off! 

Also have to say it affected my OH's asthma .... not totally sure if it was just the Pet Remedy, but it certainly got worse after having it plugged in for a few days.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> I currently have 2 felliway diffusers sitting in the drawer doing nothing and I want to get the Pet Remedy refills, which come in a two pack, to (hopefully) insert into them.  If the PR refills don't fit, then it's an extra £14 to get 2 new diffusers...
> 
> The FW diffusers have only been used once so are good for a few months yet! And the way Merson is behaving at the moment...............


Strangly a certain lump has been alot better with his terrible twin since our's ran out & Casper (I hate all humans) has been sleeping on the back of the sofa in the day light :scared: & with us sat on it :yikes: I dont think its becasue there is no Feliway but the reson we got it in the 1st place was for Scutter who was a right bully with them all  so probably because he is'nt around anymore.


----------



## McSquirtle (Jan 13, 2012)

Hmm that doesn't sound very appealing :skep:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

vivien said:


> Hi MM no the pet remedy diffuser will not fit the feliway or visa versa and to be honest although I did not like the smell from pet remedy it did work better for me than feliway I hope this helps Hun. The smell I am on about must be the valerian it smelt like wet hay
> 
> Viv xx


Many thanks Viv - really appreciated! 



Jenny1966 said:


> No, they are different.
> 
> Like Vivien said, if you are going to use the Pet remedy, be prepared for the smell  I eventually had to stop using it, as it was too overpowering for our flat!


Many thanks Jenny. 



> Both cat's sat underneath it for ages though, so they obviously liked the smell


Ah fook - that'll REALLY p!ss Lord Hissypants off as I planned to plug one in near where he sleeps at night in the dining room!!!! He'll be well chuffed when his bed is invaded by 3 other cats......  :biggrin5:

I think we'll be good with the smell as the downstairs of our house is quite open plan which may be one of the reasons the Felliway wasn't so effective - even with two plugged in!

Off now to spend more blimmin cash on him................


----------



## McSquirtle (Jan 13, 2012)

Ditto! Where's the cheapest place you've found Mogs?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Right!!!

Just ordered 2 - one upstairs & one downstairs!!!!

Got them from Chemist Direct as it worked out over £5 cheaper than the site advised on the forum post. 

Just need to hope they arrive asap so that I can turn Merson into a Valerian sniffing junkie!!!

THIS is what I want to see by next week!!!!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I hate all kinds of air fresheners with a passion, especially the plug ins. Yuck
BUT I rather like the Pet Remedy smell...to me it smells like fresh ginger. Then again, I do even quite like the smell of regular valerian.....( fruity rather than cheesy to my nose! )


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Just to update that the 2 Pet Remedys I ordered yesterday @ lunchtime turned up in todays' post!!!! :thumbup: So top marks to Chemist Direct for being cheapest I could find and very fast!!! 

Both now plugged in - one upstairs & one downstairs. Haven't noticed any pongy smell yet but it's only been a few hours. 

Will let you know if His Royal Hissyness chills out a bit.

Mind you, the downstairs plug is about 6" away from his preferred sleeping spot...


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

I have wondered about using this for a while so would be interested to know how you get on with it. 

I hesitated because of the possibility of allergies.

Just about to order Feliway refils so thought about it earlier, then saw the thread.


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

Sorry I cant help Donna but I wish you well in getting Merson carm again


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Love this stuff and I use the feilway plugin bits to go with them and I found they fitted fine I been using it for a few months now and I have to say I think it works far better than Feilway ever did


----------



## khlomaki (Aug 25, 2014)

I realize this thread is from 2012, if that matters... There are two different answers to this question. kelly-joy says the Pet Remedy fit in the Feliway diffuser. MoggyBaby, did you ever give yours a try?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

khlomaki said:


> I realize this thread is from 2012, if that matters... There are two different answers to this question. kelly-joy says the Pet Remedy fit in the Feliway diffuser. MoggyBaby, did you ever give yours a try?


I have both here and have just tried the Pet Remedy in the Feliway diffuser and it fits fine as does the Feliway in the Pet Remedy diffuser.


----------



## Gillywilly (Mar 1, 2014)

I have just ordered one of each to,see what works the best .
Any thoughts on it now you have had it a while ,did it work?
Thanks


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Not sure who your question was meant for but I'll give you my take on it.
I've always been a fan of Feliway but decided to give the Pet Rescue a try but wasn't impressed with the smell :arf: so went back to Feliway.
I was faced with a "situation" with Meeko which needed a bit of support so while I waited for a Feliway refill to arrive I plugged in the Pet Rescue one.After a day or two the smell decreased and to be honest I hardly noticed it,as for whether it worked or not he did seem to respond so I would say it probably did help.


----------



## Annette edwards (Jun 1, 2015)

MoggyBaby said:


> Can anyone advise, please, if the diffusers for Pet Remedy are the same as those for Felliway? Could I plug a Pet Remedy refill into my currently unused Felliway Diffuser?
> 
> I think the penny has dropped with Merson that the Blackies are actually here to stay and he has gone back to being a little sh!t again!!!  When I used Felliway in the past - the arrival of Abby - I didn't really notice much difference so fancied giving the Pet Remedy a go to see if that helps.
> 
> ...


----------



## Annette edwards (Jun 1, 2015)

Here is a photo of a pet remedy refill in a Feliway diffuser! It works the same and I don't understand why the persons below said they weren't compatible? Do they work for Feliway I wonder lol? Or were they just guessing? Anyway hope this helps to clarify your question.


----------



## Annette edwards (Jun 1, 2015)

vivien said:


> Hi MM no the pet remedy diffuser will not fit the feliway or visa versa and to be honest although I did not like the smell from pet remedy it did work better for me than feliway I hope this helps Hun. The smell I am on about must be the valerian it smelt like wet hay
> 
> Viv xx


----------



## Annette edwards (Jun 1, 2015)

Your reply is so misleading..and so untrue. Were you just guessing when you said they weren't compatible? They _*are*_ compatible and you really shouldn't post replies that aren't accurate.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

And you don't need to be so rude! @Annette edwards . This is an old post, and at the time I had both feliway and pet remedy. And the pet remedy one DID NOT TIGHTEN. thank you so much for correcting me as I'm guessing you have never made a mistake.

Viv


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

The companies advise not using them interchangeably.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

@vivien don't let it bother you Viv ,some folks need to look,read and think before typing.
If @Annette edwards had bothered to look at the original thread date perhaps she would have given a bit more thought to her reply , but there again maybe not


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you @Ceiling Kitty and @buffie  I cannot believe how rude she was.  So uncalled for.

Viv xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

vivien said:


> Thank you @Ceiling Kitty and @buffie  I cannot believe how rude she was.  So uncalled for.
> 
> Viv xx


It was a very strange post for a "first post" considering she joined more than 18 months ago


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

posr deleted!


----------



## Dory daydream (Sep 20, 2017)

You shouldn't interchange the plug heads.

Pet remedy burns at a much lower temperature than Feliway.
Pet remedy bottle will last for 8 weeks if used in own plug.
Much less if you use it in a Feliway plug.

Hope that helps all.


----------

